# RE-PAINTING HVAC Ductwork



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

The aluminum tape is just as paintable as the duct work is. I usually use and Acrylic DTM (direct to metal) paint for this but the Zinsser and latex topcoat will work. Make sure to use an acrylic primer. My main concern is the existing coating. Your new paint job is only as good as what is under it. If it continues to flake and peel it'll just take the new product with it.


----------



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

poppameth said:


> The aluminum tape is just as paintable as the duct work is. I usually use and Acrylic DTM (direct to metal) paint for this but the Zinsser and latex topcoat will work. Make sure to use an acrylic primer. My main concern is the existing coating. Your new paint job is only as good as what is under it. If it continues to flake and peel it'll just take the new product with it.



I'm a little confused. You said the Zinsser water based primer would be ok, but then you say to use an acrylic primer? Is acrylic ok to spray through my sprayer without requiring some sort of special cleaner?

The only areas where the paint was flaking/chipped was around the metal hangers. The paint seems to have good adhesion everywhere else.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Architectural-grade acrylic paints are all cleanable with soap and water. The Zinsser 1-2-3 primer is an adhesion promoting acrylic primer that is excellent for bare galvanized metal. But as Poppameth points out, no coating is better than what's underneath it. I am going to gurss that the brown paint was probably slopped on new galvanized with no preparation (Cleaning and rinsing) and no primer.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep Zinsser water based products are acrylic. Duct material is generally either aluminum or galvanized steel, neither of which like oil products.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

poppameth said:


> The aluminum tape is just as paintable as the duct work is. I usually use and Acrylic DTM (direct to metal) paint for this but the Zinsser and latex topcoat will work. Make sure to use an acrylic primer. My main concern is the existing coating. Your new paint job is only as good as what is under it. If it continues to flake and peel it'll just take the new product with it.


 
I would use the DTM


----------

